# Indiana group



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm interested getting a group going in Indiana, I tried to gauge interest a few months ago but there wasn't enought interest.
Just wanted to try again to see if anyone's interested.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, I would be willing to start a group with you. I think I talked to you about this earlier but we realized that we lived to far away. I live in Plymouth, Indiana which is close to Valparaiso, South Bend. I am just trying to think of the closest big cities. Where are you from??? :banana


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, I would be willing to start a group with you. I think I talked to you about this earlier but we realized that we lived to far away. I live in Plymouth, Indiana which is close to Valparaiso, South Bend. I am just trying to think of the closest big cities. Where are you from??? :banana


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Km, yeah, I'd still really like to organize something.
If I remember correctly we corresponded a bit last fall. As far as a "group" is concerned, there doesn't seem to be much interest in Indiana, so it might just be the two of us.
I'd be interested in any ideas.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey, I do not mind it being just the two of us.. I really would like to meet someone that is going through the same thing.. Where do you live again?? Maybe we could just email each other or something.... I would love to meet if you are ever interested....

KIM


----------



## chynablue (Mar 31, 2005)

I might be interested... I am 28/f in Lafayette. I've never met anyone with SA before.

Melissa


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I also have never met anyone with SA... MY name is KIM and I am 28 too!! I live in Plymouth Indiana. I believe it is an hour and a half away from Lafayette. We could meet half way if you want... I know that is far to drive, but I think it is worth it. Maybe we could all really help one another and become good friends!!  

KIM :banana


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

Hey I'm really glad you guys are interested in doing this, for a while there I was kind of regretting having moved to Indiana; it seems like people have much more success making connections with like-minded people in big cities.
Are we going to correspond for a bit first? or just straight-up meet? either way is OK with me.
Kim, I looked at a map and it looks like there isn't much at all between were you live and me. It might make more sense if you drove down here and then alternate by me driving to South Bend? but I'm getting way ahead of myself...


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I think that maybe we should all correspond first and figure out what we will actually discuss at a meeting... Yeah, that would be fine for me to drive there and then you here.... I can do that.... Where do you live again?? I think you said Bloomington, right??? Well, I agree that it is easier to find people in larger cities. Though, I believe that there are a lot of people with SA in Indiana. I think that they are not finding this website or looking... If you want to email me my address is: [email protected] I check it every day!!
Take Care,
KIM
You can also check out my myspace page. It is under Kim Elliott....


----------



## chynablue (Mar 31, 2005)

...


----------



## pdcarpen (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey im Patrick from Indy.......I would be interested as well.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

Im Jesse I live between Columbia City and Warsaw


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I might be going to IU next year so if anyone wants to start a group in Indy or Bloomington let me know

oh btw the best place to meet up with SAers is southern California (LA).


----------



## daddyboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey - I'm very new to this site so not sure if I'm doing this right... 

I'm 53 yo live NE Indy and would love to get involved in some kind of group. Not sure if my age is a barrier or not ??????

MY email is [email protected] ...

Rob


----------



## Mike101 (May 11, 2008)

I would love to talk with others with SA. To meet someone like me I think would be a great help. I think the first meeting might be a little quiet :lol I have never encountered anyone with our problem. I really thought I was alone.
Anyway, Im interested.


----------



## daddyboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Where do we meet? When?

Is Indianapolis a good starting point? 

Maybe we should get a list of who's interested and then decide a geographic compromise???

My guess is tha yes the first meeting might be a little quiet but that doesn't really bother me if it's quiet... 

Rob


----------



## Mike101 (May 11, 2008)

Ok Indiana people. Lets not let this idea die. I think it would be benifical to anyone who would attend. It would be a good thing. Not like having to go to a uncomfortable meeting with a hundred "normal" people.
Just to meet a few others with the same problems and obsticles in life. Someone who indeed understands what its like to live life with SA.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

We need to figure out where would be a good place to meet. Perhaps anyone who is interested in this should post where they live we can look at a map and find a good place to meet. I myself live in Columbia City IN that is near Fort Wayne.


----------



## Mike101 (May 11, 2008)

Im about an hour east of Indy.


----------



## daddyboy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm in NorthEast Indy


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

I would be willing to meet u indy people half way say kokomo or marion lets do this.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

I live in S Bend (sometimes). I think it would make sense with gas prices being so high... that you could do a Northern Indiana group and a Southern Indiana group, imo. I can't drive halfway to Indy, sorry! But if there are any pow wows in the South Bend area... I'm there!

Jas


----------



## Bmxryder (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey im Tom, i live in Newburgh 20mins outside of Evansville (Souther Indiana)


----------



## shysahm (Aug 3, 2008)

I am in NE Indiana and would also be interested! Indy is about 2 hours south for me.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

I am also in NE Indiana


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

If you're willing to meet in Indianapolis or Evansville, I'd join. I live less than two hours away.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

There is a group that meets in Indy Im thinking of checking it out.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am about 2 hours from Indy. Would love to have a group in Indiana


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

I emailed them but I dont know if there still having it they have a websight to but its down.


----------

